# Why wont Kilominx w/others become an event?



## Nicky Steingraber (Sep 1, 2017)

I just really need an awnser on why kilominx and/or cuboids become an event
i mean i get not adding some puzzles like fisher cube and mirror cube because they are just
shape mods on a 3x3 but still kilominx and cuboids become an event (cuboids as in 3x3x5, 3x3x2, 2x2x3, 2x2x4 not all of these at once at least one of them) but im not saying ADD Them witch i do want them to I'm just wondering why they wont add them!!!


----------



## turtwig (Sep 1, 2017)

They don't usually add events without a good reason. As far as I'm aware Skewb was the only event added in the past few years (I've heard that it was quite popular, and that people were holding it unofficially at comps for a period of time beforehand, from the looks of it, it seems that Kilominx might be headed towards the same fate).


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 1, 2017)

I personally would love to see more events added, but the WCA is quite against adding events without a REALLY good reason to. Before Skewb was added in 2014, the newest events were 6x6 and 7x7, both added in 2009.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 1, 2017)

People also talked about skewb being offical for years as early as 2010 and it wasn't annoced skewb would be offical until world's 2013.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 1, 2017)

Yeah, and kibiminx has died down a bit. Redi cube would make an awesome event Though!


----------



## thecubingwizard (Sep 1, 2017)

Also we should keep in mind that the WCA already has a lot of events and the World Championships this year was 4 days long. I've heard many people say that adding another event will start making these big competitions very chaotic.


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't think people have gotten behind a singular event, from cuboids to redi cube to kilo, popularity changes all the time. If there is a popular puzzle that has some major traction after its release hype has died down, and stays relevant for a while they might CONSIDER adding the event. The wca is also not going to add 5 events all of sudden, they've made it clear that they would rather have a fewer events and hold everything at worlds and nationals, and those events can stay more focused on.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 1, 2017)

Please don't use all-caps in your thread titles.

There was a lengthy discussion last year back when the Shengshou kilominx was released, which probably answers your question.


----------



## Malkom (Sep 1, 2017)

Why should they add new events?


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 1, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Why should they add new events?



Why shouldn't they? Cycling through the same 18 events year after year gets boring. It gives more opportunities for people to find an event they love, keeps competitions fresh and exciting, and adds more variety to the WCA.


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 1, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Why shouldn't they? Cycling through the same 18 events year after year gets boring. It gives more opportunities for people to find an event they love, keeps competitions fresh and exciting, and adds more variety to the WCA.


I've been doing this **** for almost 8 years and haven't gotten bored yet.


----------



## Malkom (Sep 1, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Why shouldn't they? Cycling through the same 18 events year after year gets boring. It gives more opportunities for people to find an event they love, keeps competitions fresh and exciting, and adds more variety to the WCA.


It's boring to just be decent at every event, the fun is trying to get really fast at one/a few events. I could see a few reasons to add kibiminx since it's fairly different from every other event but in general I don't see why more events should be added.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 1, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> I've been doing this **** for almost 8 years and haven't gotten bored yet.



Pretty good point, lol. I guess anyone who gets into cubing in the first place doesn't get bored by doing the same thing over and over again, myself included. I still think variety makes it more interesting. Although doing 18 different events does have very long-lasting appeal, having something new is always exciting.



Malkom said:


> It's boring to just be decent at every event, the fun is trying to get really fast at one/a few events. I could see a few reasons to add kibiminx since it's fairly different from every other event but in general I don't see why more events should be added.



Yeah, that makes sense. In general though, I think one of the upsides to adding new events is officially recognizing the people who have already put time and effort into practicing them.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 1, 2017)

What is kibiminx?


----------



## Malkom (Sep 1, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> What is kibiminx?


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 1, 2017)

Speedcubing is still in its early days. I love that nationals and worlds are open for anyone to register. Compare cubing to tennis. There probably not going to take out wheelchair or add any other type of match. That's what I love about cubing it's open anyone. And although 2014 was when skewb was added and it may seem like a long time ago. But, compared to other sports it's quite a short amount of time. 18 events is a lot already. And if they removed events people would get upset. Even if they removed clock Daniel. (Although I do question why it is a wca event. )


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 2, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> (Although I do question why it is a wca event. )


Go to Clock discussion thread and see my post, that might clarify a few things.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2017)

I think the WCA should add a lot more events, it always makes things new and exciting. I'd personally love it if they added Kilo/Kibiminx, 3x3x5, and Redi cube. 2x2 MBLD could be interesting; the one-lookers would have a fun time memorizing 50+ cubes.


----------



## Malkom (Sep 2, 2017)

Aerma said:


> I think the WCA should add a lot more events, it always makes things new and exciting. I'd personally love it if they added Kilo/Kibiminx, 3x3x5, and Redi cube. 2x2 MBLD could be interesting; the one-lookers would have a fun time memorizing 50+ cubes.


But why must everything be official? You can try out new cubes without having to compete in them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2017)

Aerma said:


> 2x2 MBLD could be interesting; the one-lookers would have a fun time memorizing 50+ cubes.


I had never thought about it until now - I wonder if that is possible? I wonder if it would be possible to devise a memorization scheme to quickly memorize one-looked 2x2x2s? If you could come up with a way to efficiently do it, you could blow away people doing them with a normal blindsolving approach.

If we made it a 5 minute-max event, it might not be all that bad; I'm guessing the best someone could do is 10 seconds per cube or so, so the number of cubes could be kept a bit under control. The only bad thing about that is that 5 minutes is very arbitrary, and 10 minutes would be too long because we'd likely have too many people bringing 50+ cubes. Especially if people DID figure out how to memorize a bunch of one-looked solutions fast.

Someone should work on this (a scheme for memorizing 2x2x2s by the one-looked solution, instead of the normal piecewise memorization). It could make for a very impressive video.


----------



## turtwig (Sep 2, 2017)

While 2MBLD would be cool, it would be kind of weird as an official event considering we probably wouldn't have 2BLD (since that's a much less interesting event). I think another possible problem if people could one-look a bunch of 2x2's is that they might not bother remembering the AUFs since the +2 (basically +1.5) is less than the time it'll take to incorporate the AUFs into the memo and then remember it (it's not against the regulations but it wouldn't feel like they're solving the entire cube).


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Sep 2, 2017)

Nicky Steingraber said:


> I just really need an awnser on why kilominx and/or cuboids become an event
> i mean i get not adding some puzzles like fisher cube and mirror cube because they are just
> shape mods on a 3x3 but still kilominx and cuboids become an event (cuboids as in 3x3x5, 3x3x2, 2x2x3, 2x2x4 not all of these at once at least one of them) but im not saying ADD Them witch i do want them to I'm just wondering why they wont add them!!!


I Didn't exepect this post to become popular


----------



## VenomCubing (Sep 2, 2017)

Honestly, I think dino cube has a high chance of becoming an event, as it has been in the community for a long time, there are a decent few brands to choose from, it is reasonably speedsolvable, it has little negative reception, the list goes on.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 16, 2017)

Nicky Steingraber said:


> I just really need an awnser on why kilominx and/or cuboids become an event
> i mean i get not adding some puzzles like fisher cube and mirror cube because they are just
> shape mods on a 3x3 but still kilominx and cuboids become an event (cuboids as in 3x3x5, 3x3x2, 2x2x3, 2x2x4 not all of these at once at least one of them) but im not saying ADD Them witch i do want them to I'm just wondering why they wont add them!!!


 at least we can have unoficial comps and hold these events.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 16, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Honestly, I think dino cube has a high chance of becoming an event, as it has been in the community for a long time, there are a decent few brands to choose from, it is reasonably speedsolvable, it has little negative reception, the list goes on.



What's a Dino cube?


----------



## VenomCubing (Sep 17, 2017)

https://thecubicle.us/dino-cube-p-2097.html

Or you could use google.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 17, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Honestly, I think dino cube has a high chance of becoming an event, as it has been in the community for a long time, there are a decent few brands to choose from, it is reasonably speedsolvable, it has little negative reception, the list goes on.


dino cube is dumb


----------



## VenomCubing (Sep 18, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> dino cube is dumb


So is 2x2, and that's an event.


----------



## turtwig (Sep 18, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> So is 2x2, and that's an event.



Having dumb official events doesn't justify adding more dumb events. I don't know anything about Dino cubes, but if it's not a very interesting event, I would rather something more interesting or less 'dumb' to be added than it.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 18, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> So is 2x2, and that's an event.


did i say i liked 2x2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 19, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> https://thecubicle.us/dino-cube-p-2097.html
> 
> Or you could use google.


I meant to imply that if I didn't know what a Dino cube was, then chances of it becoming an event? Ahhh not so high.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 19, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I meant to imply that if I didn't know what a Dino cube was, then chances of it becoming an event? Ahhh not so high.


dino cube is pretty popular tho


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

Malkom said:


>


1x1 kilominx


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 24, 2018)

That _is_ a kilominx


----------



## cuber314159 (May 14, 2018)

thecubingwizard said:


> events


5ytt ft rdd


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> 5ytt ft rdd


fight feet rudder

EDIT: I misunderstood the original post because I'm a functioning human being


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

Soooo Are there any updates or change of mind for adding Kilominx to the WCA. I have noticed that it has been becoming more popular lately and I figured that I would see if there is any new news. Thanks


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 15, 2018)

People have pretty much forgotten about it.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 15, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> People have pretty much forgotten about it.


Is that why more and more people keep competing in Kilominx every week in the "Weekly competition"? I personal think that Kilominx is gaining more attention at least in the competing aspect, if not in pushing for it to be an official event. 

Does that make sense to you in what I am trying to say?


----------



## h2f (May 15, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Is that why more and more people keep competing in Kilominx every week in the "Weekly competition"?



I've checked last 4 weeks. There were 14-20 people competing. In the first weeks of 2018 there were up to 30 competitors. I dont think it equals to: more and more people keep competing.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 15, 2018)

h2f said:


> I've checked last 4 weeks. There were 14-20 people competing. In the first weeks of 2018 there were up to 30 competitors. I dont think it equals to: more and more people keep competing.


Hey thanks for correcting me, and I just realized that one of the things I forgot to include was that I was referring back to last year as well where there was only half or around half of the amount of cubers now competing in Kilominx, so my point is some what true if you compare last year to this year. 
And , Yes I know that Kilominx has not been out for to long, so it is really hard to see how popular it is becoming, but there is decent amount of cubers doing Kilominx, and that was my main point that I was trying to get across. 
Sorry for the confusion, and once again thanks for correcting me in my minor error.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 25, 2018)

The weekly comps is only a small part of this community. Even if more and more people had been doing it, I still don't see it happening much in the communities I normally check.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 25, 2018)

Is there still the spreadsheet of all the unofficial Kilominx comps?


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 25, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Is there still the spreadsheet of all the unofficial Kilominx comps?


Yep, here it is: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...I1iVvGD9KtIeKNrqreb02-0GLQ/edit#gid=398002688


----------



## Sion (Jun 26, 2018)

I mean, sorry for the bump, but is there evidence of a widespread popularity of skewb before itself became an event? I think kilo has every right to be an event, but the fact that it was turned down decreased its popularity. I assume since it isn't an event, people don't feel a need to actually practice with it.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 27, 2018)

Sion said:


> I mean, sorry for the bump, but is there evidence of a widespread popularity of skewb before itself became an event? I think kilo has every right to be an event, but the fact that it was turned down decreased its popularity. I assume since it isn't an event, people don't feel a need to actually practice with it.


For me it's a combination of two factors. (I don't attend comps very often so whether an event is official or not is almost irrelevant. Kilominx is in the forum weekly comps, so that's "official" enough for me.)

(i) The hardware sucks, big time. There's no reason that a kilominx can't have the 36-degree corner cutting high-end megaminxes (Galaxy, etc.) have, but the Shengshou one simply doesn't. Given that the CubeStyle one looks like it has a very similar mechanism, I doubt it's any better. (Reverse corner cutting is absolute garbage but then to be fair, reverse cutting on megaminxes also sucked before the Galaxy v2.)

(ii) There's basically zero active method development. I could try stuff like generating CLL and "EG" algs, but those are pretty large alg sets (unlike 222; CLL has around 200 cases), there's no easy way of recognising the cases, and why would I put in the effort if nobody else is going to make use of it?

(iii) Not exactly a reason and actually this is 100% my fault: the random-state scramble generator is horrendously slow. (One minute to initialise, lol?? And some people are inexplicably still using the Python version, which is even slower.) It's also not integrated into any timer, so you have to go through an awkward copy-and-paste procedure to get the scrambles into, say, csTimer.

(e: these are personal reasons for me, not hypotheses for why it hasn't caught on in the community.)


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 27, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> For me it's a combination of two factors. (I don't attend comps very often so whether an event is official or not is almost irrelevant. Kilominx is in the forum weekly comps, so that's "official" enough for me.)
> 
> (i) The hardware sucks, big time. There's no reason that a kilominx can't have the 36-degree corner cutting high-end megaminxes (Galaxy, etc.) have, but the Shengshou one simply doesn't. Given that the CubeStyle one looks like it has a very similar mechanism, I doubt it's any better. (Reverse corner cutting is absolute garbage but then to be fair, reverse cutting on megaminxes also sucked before the Galaxy v2.)
> 
> ...



A quick point-by-point comparison to Skewb:

(i) The LanLan Skewb was the only decent Skewb for the first 6+ months after Skewb became an event (and for a long time beforehand). Speed-Skewbs were quickly developed to meet the demand. The truth is that there's not enough demand for good hardware until there are official benefits for getting good at an event.

(ii) Skewb has been a sledgefest for years with very few methods coming close to Sarah's methods. I suppose you could say that Sarah's advanced method existed before Skewb was an event whereas CLL is not yet particularly popular, but again the incentive would definitely be there if it became an event.

(iii) This one, I can't really argue with. Skewb scrambles did exist in CSTimer pre-eventhood. I don't believe they were random-state yet, but some quick research shows that there was a random-state Skewb scrambler around 2012.

The way I see it, just about any _reasonable_ event that gets added would become popular and have a decently large following just because it's official. I think the main concern the WCA has is that it's not necessary to expand the event list when there are other automatically-expanding areas to deal with (namely competitor limits of big competitions).

(I don't necessarily agree with that mindset, but it is definitely a legitimate concern.)


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> A quick point-by-point comparison to Skewb:
> 
> (i) The LanLan Skewb was the only decent Skewb for the first 6+ months after Skewb became an event (and for a long time beforehand). Speed-Skewbs were quickly developed to meet the demand. The truth is that there's not enough demand for good hardware until there are official benefits for getting good at an event.
> 
> ...


I agree with this! I never ever solve my Kilominx but I would practice it probably a lot if it were an official event.


----------



## Sion (Jun 27, 2018)

Like, I don't see people advancing to make speed methods for non WCA puzzles, except for instances when the possibility is listed (Redi cube as an exception example.)

There isn't a speed method for the tuttminx, or any icosahedron, or any octahedron, or Astrolabacus, or for any cuboids, all of which I think would be amazing events if time was put into them (especially Astrolabacus.) 

I figure that since there is no competition for any events, there is no need to develop them either. I'm pretty sure we would still be using 1980s methods if the WCA decided to not make 3x3 an event back when it formed in 2003.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 27, 2018)

Malkom said:


>


This is arguably _worse_ than the current convention, because of the fundamental closeness between kilo- and kibi-. It scales up well, though.
In general, calling these puzzles NxN dodecahedra is probably the simplest change, with Megaminx being the official name of the 3x3 dodecahadron (unless circumstances require us to change it to "3x3 Dodecahedron"). This follows the current "NxNxN Cube" naming scheme that the WCA has adopted.

--
Quoting both of these for relevance:



xyzzy said:


> For me it's a combination of two factors. (I don't attend comps very often so whether an event is official or not is almost irrelevant. Kilominx is in the forum weekly comps, so that's "official" enough for me.)
> 
> (i) The hardware sucks, big time. There's no reason that a kilominx can't have the 36-degree corner cutting high-end megaminxes (Galaxy, etc.) have, but the Shengshou one simply doesn't. Given that the CubeStyle one looks like it has a very similar mechanism, I doubt it's any better. (Reverse corner cutting is absolute garbage but then to be fair, reverse cutting on megaminxes also sucked before the Galaxy v2.)
> 
> ...





DGCubes said:


> A quick point-by-point comparison to Skewb:
> 
> (i) The LanLan Skewb was the only decent Skewb for the first 6+ months after Skewb became an event (and for a long time beforehand). Speed-Skewbs were quickly developed to meet the demand. The truth is that there's not enough demand for good hardware until there are official benefits for getting good at an event.
> 
> ...



(i) I totally agree that more/better hardware should exist. Kilominx is, for all intents and purposes, very brand-exclusive. With skewb, the brand possibilities were Meffert's, QJ, and LanLan (the preferred option by most sub-10 skewbers in 2013).
This said, I agree with DG and can almost guarantee that hardware advancements for non-WCA puzzles will come only after made official (and thus exponentially more popular), and will only increase the popularity of these events. This occurred with Square-1 with the QiYi, with 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 (when made official, the only brand was V-Cube), most notably the ShengShou skewb and later the Wingy, the X-Man Megaminx/Pyraminx... As an aside, I'm definitely of the opinion that the lack of a good Clock and the logistical infeasibility at competitions work against its popularity big-time.
The only other way out is for puzzle designers to design better mechanisms for currently mass-produced puzzles for the sake of hardware improvement. (Hi Ben  )

(ii) When skewb was added, there were four viable methods: Sarah's (which took over due to sledge/hedge finger tricks and clear progression), Kirjava/Meep, Rubikskewb, and RSM. For kilominx, there is no active method development because there doesn't really need to be. Skewb was conceptually new, so a rich variety of approaches was not surprising. Kilominx is just a megaminx, but smaller... so the approaches were largely set in stone. The only developments have been 2x2x2 Cube-style sets. Nothing really 'new' conceptually, and with a much tougher barrier to entry.

(iii) No random-state scramblers were in qqTimer or CSTimer until after skewb was official. There were random-state solvers for skewb for a long time, but they were all horrendously slow. Perhaps the best one was Meep's MATLAB solver prior to the existence of ksolve+, but thanks to some very technically advanced folks, skewb scrambles are fast. I'm thinking that if 4x4x4 Cube random-state scrambling can be reasonably fast, then so can kilominx.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't necessarily agree that kilominx is a good candidate for adding since it's a simpler version of an existing puzzle (megaminx) that's already an event. I love kilmonix and wouldn't mind seeing it added but it's maybe not a perfect candidate for adding. 

I'd much rather see master pyraminx added instead. That's an event that's a more complex version of an existing event - an event some people complain is too short and luck-dependent. Plus, I'm selfish - I like master pyraminx but not the hardware. Making it official would get us better hardware. Qiyi basically said they hadn't made a master pyraminx before because it wasn't an official event. Now they've done one (yay).

Bottom line, I wouldn't mind seeing the event not be quite so set in stone. Events have been removed (magic, rainbow), events have been added (skewb, etc). It shouldn't be harder to change the WCA's events than it is to change Olympic sports.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 27, 2018)

I agree with the master pyraminx being an event. I was actually thinking it should be one earlier today then saw this post LOL


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2018)

How about having a longer event like gigaminx added?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 28, 2018)

I think the wca could expand a little for each event ie, Add the following, Master pyra, 4x4 clock (that would be way later because a company has to mass produce one first), and kilominx. Maybe later, Master skewb, square 2, 8x8+, master kilo+ etc...


----------



## Sion (Jun 28, 2018)

Tabe said:


> I don't necessarily agree that kilominx is a good candidate for adding since it's a simpler version of an existing puzzle (megaminx) that's already an event. I love kilmonix and wouldn't mind seeing it added but it's maybe not a perfect candidate for adding.
> 
> I'd much rather see master pyraminx added instead. That's an event that's a more complex version of an existing event - an event some people complain is too short and luck-dependent. Plus, I'm selfish - I like master pyraminx but not the hardware. Making it official would get us better hardware. Qiyi basically said they hadn't made a master pyraminx before because it wasn't an official event. Now they've done one (yay).
> 
> Bottom line, I wouldn't mind seeing the event not be quite so set in stone. Events have been removed (magic, rainbow), events have been added (skewb, etc). It shouldn't be harder to change the WCA's events than it is to change Olympic sports.



With that logic, 2x2 shouldn't be an event because it is a simpler 3x3.

I do, however, agree that master pyraminx should be an event. But I feel Kilominx should be an event too. 

Astrolabacus for WCA 2019!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 28, 2018)

Also thoughts on the 15 puzzle becoming an event


----------



## Hazel (Jun 28, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Also thoughts on the 15 puzzle becoming an event


It's even less of a twisty puzzle than clock, it doesn't really fit in with the other events at all.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 28, 2018)

Sion said:


> With that logic, 2x2 shouldn't be an event because it is a simpler 3x3.


Exactly. Totally agree.

When it becomes logistically infeasible to judge an attempt because of its speed, we should probably stop...


----------



## Tabe (Jun 28, 2018)

Sion said:


> With that logic, 2x2 shouldn't be an event because it is a simpler 3x3.


Even top 2x2 solvers think that the single WR for 2x2 is something of a joke because of how luck-based and fast it is. That should tell you something.

I like 2x2 a lot but I probably wouldn't complain too loudly if it were removed simply because it IS so luck-based and fast.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 28, 2018)

Aerma said:


> How about having a longer event like gigaminx added?


I'd love to see that, the argument I've heard against it is time, mostly scrambling. I've figured out a basic design for a mechanical scrambler that could likely be built for <$100, and alleviate that problem (although it would still likely take 2-3 minutes to execute a full scramble), but that hasn't been built yet. One good thing about gigaminx is the lack of parity means that it shouldn't be a problem to base rankings on single times.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 28, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I'd love to see that, the argument I've heard against it is time, mostly scrambling. I've figured out a basic design for a mechanical scrambler that could likely be built for <$100, and alleviate that problem (although it would still likely take 2-3 minutes to execute a full scramble), but that hasn't been built yet. One good thing about gigaminx is the lack of parity means that it shouldn't be a problem to base rankings on single times.


It probably would have to be a single-time event, considering the scrambling...


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 28, 2018)

Aerma said:


> It probably would have to be a single-time event, considering the scrambling...


Mostly I Just want a stickerless magnetic gigaminx, sculpted or ridged of course, and I doubt that will happen if it's not an official event.


----------



## Sion (Jun 28, 2018)

Here are puzzles I hope to someday become an event (actual new puzzles)

-Kilominx (It is easier than mega, but is isn't as trivial in my opinion.)
-Master pyraminx (PLEASE)
-Astrolabacus (Don't ask me why. I just think it would be a fascinating event.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 28, 2018)

I agree that Master Pyraminx would be awesome!


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 28, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> One good thing about gigaminx is the lack of parity means that it shouldn't be a problem to base rankings on single times.


I don't understand this reasoning.

Parity contributes a significant amount of variance to a square-1 solve for people who don't use CSP/CPP, so yeah, square-1 singles for non-CSP/CPP users is silly. On 444, parity is almost irrelevant unless you're super consistent with everything else. On 555 and up it contributes basically nothing to the variance. (I crunched the numbers for this a while back, but disclaimer: I might be remembering wrongly, and I don't know if my performance is representative of others'. This is all assuming intermediate-level alg sets like L2E are used.)

For any puzzle beyond 444, getting lucky with parity is not fundamentally different from getting lucky with centres/edge pairing, except that it's often one of the last things you do in a solve and so it's the part you remember most vividly; the part you attribute good/bad times to. The easiest litmus test is to plot a histogram of your solve times for a puzzle with parity (squan, big cubes, even-order minxes): if it doesn't look multimodal, parity probably matters less than you think it does.


----------

